# IT-Systemelektroniker



## Yuki-kun (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, dies ist mein erstes Thema 

Folgendes, ich bin 16 und werde in den nächsten 2 Jahren meinen Realschulabschluss nacholen und möchte danach eine Ausbildung Als *IT Systemelekroniker* anfangen. Ich beleg in diesen 2 Jahren auch den Elektro Kurs da ich da ja später von ET auf IT umsteige.
Ich suche hier einige Leute vllt die schon in diesem Bereich arbeiten und mir einen Einblick in ihre Arbeit erklären können und mir erzählen können wie es sich so als TS SE leben lässt.
Ich möchte nicht für T-mobile o.ä. die server verwalten oder auf der Straße von Kasten zu kasten laufen. Ich möchte eher an verschiedenen Rechner sitzen und diese Beispielsweise einrichten. Oder an neuen Technicken arbeit wie zmb bei Roccat.
Hoffe man versteht was ich möchte und kann mir einige Antworten liefern 

MFG Yuki Kun


----------

